# I just feel like dying.



## ZombieQueen

Fob posted a bunch of pictures of him and his new girlfriend at a party on his Facebook.. Everything's always been private yet these pictures are public. It makes me so sick, I feel so hurt still. I just want to curl up and die. I was finally feeling better and now this... Our 2 year wedding anniversary is on Wednesday, I doubt he even remembers, but it's so shitty.. I'm so angry. I hate him for what he's done. Selfish asshole. I seriously hope he gets hit by a bus right now. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## davidjoemum

I don't want to read and run Hun I'm so sorry what you going thru right now!he is not worth you or your baby.he is going to regret that sooner or later you'll see.i do believe in karma.


----------



## Jennifurball

How awful for you. Can you not block him? That is what I did with my ex on there.


----------



## lemontree12

oh horrible, i just dont get men (not that i try to) but why dont they put up pictures and not even begin to think how they would effect us. that how i actually found out my fob was in a serious relationship, just 3months after we split and i was 6months pregnant, he was still saying about getting back together then change his mind, and then change it back again. the pictures went back to before we even split up, we deleted eachother just before we broke up.
i can tell you it does get easier,i couldnt give a shit what he does in his life and at least the first hit is out of the way, is he on your facebook? i would delete him if he is.


----------



## Dezireey

Oh sweetie dont get so down. You need to block him on facebook or stop looking on there about him. Its not fair when you have a day or week ruined where you felt okay just because you looked on facebook. I used to do this on a regular basis and all it does is keep opening wounds that need to heal. Yes it hurts but dont punish yourself. He'll get payback one day, its inevitable. Best way to get any revenge is be truly happy without him.

hugs xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Dezireey said:


> Oh sweetie dont get so down. You need to block him on facebook or stop looking on there about him. Its not fair when you have a day or week ruined where you felt okay just because you looked on facebook. I used to do this on a regular basis and all it does is keep opening wounds that need to heal. Yes it hurts but dont punish yourself. He'll get payback one day, its inevitable. Best way to get any revenge is be truly happy without him.
> 
> hugs xx

WSS:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## gracexxx

I know how you feel :cry: even though I had blocked my ex I was still coming across pics of him and his new gf looking soo happy together, because people on my friends list are friends of his, I too felt like absolute shit, its like these guys try to make you feel the worse they possibly can. Even after all they've done it's not enough they have to really make us suffer! But just remember people can make themselves look as happy as they want on Facebook. Their relationship might be a really unhappy one and to the world it looks like the best It cou
Ever be! :hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

Block it. It hurts too much :hugs:


----------



## tiasmummy

well whatever u do dont feel alone my daughter is 16 weeks old and ive been through it all! we broke up when i was 8 months pregnant and within weeks he had pics up on facebook of him and his new girlfriend sitting on his lap...he recently broke up with her (haha) and his now seeing someone new already. the joke is he said he didnt want her to see any pics of the new person coz he didnt wanna hurt her...but he doesnt mind hurting me! (what a mug i must be.)


----------



## whatwillbe

:hugs: I agree with everyone else Hun, block him, and I know it's easy to say but what you don't see/ know about can't hurt you as much, vie blocked fob as I kept looking at his page and I was just hurting myself in the end :hugs:


----------



## lemontree12

i feel the big thing for me now is, im so much happier these last few months, its my inner self that wont allow myself to look at his facebok, because its been so long, im actually scared to open anything up.
i find the longer iv left it the easier it is to not even allow myself to look

x


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hugs hun I found out ex is dating now and although I felt a bit sad for a brief moment I realised that this was going to happen and that whatever I feel now will soon go with the rest of the emotions I felt earlier. I would block him and then start the healing process again also think about filing for divorce you might feel a sense of freedom once you have freed yourself xx


----------



## Danie1stbaby

Sorry you are going through thios,readin these comments should allow you to know that you are not the only one going through it.I understand the bus comment too,I recently wished death on my ex in a heated argument.which is wrong but he is a heartless ******* too.Fcebook is the devil.I created a fake profile just to keep up with the actual escort he left me for.the kid she is saying that is his was just born,hearing about him going to church with her,spending time together.I found out he left me on fb,he had naked pics on her page of them together...yes nude.I am going to give myself advice too,all we are doing is hurting ourselves by looking at these profiles.I use to post public profiles just for her to see it.She is 8 yrs younger than me,why stoop to her level? I guess the pain we feel is also feeling like we lost and feeling like our babies deserved normlacy,a family..their dad.make you wonder what is wrong with my child that he is willing to give up on his own flesh? I am going through it too and ladies up here have told me to stop looking at the profiles but it's addicting.meanwhile when I felt strong like the moments that you did,it does not mean you are healed...it's a process and you just set yourself wayyyy back.I can't tell you not to look,we shouldn't look and need something to occupy us.Like she said above my post,with time it gets better.The less you know the better you will feel~ I know this is true and I just pray that I get the courage to delete that fake profile and stop torturing myself.I pray that you stop looking too.It seems the meaner you are to the fob the happier he is.I think ignoring them and acting like you do not care,makes them wonder.It hurts and the pain lingers and sometimes you have to fake happiness.Got to stop allowing him to steal your joy bc he does not have a care in the world.He knows a baby is involved and for some hot mess reason,some men think of it as having control.I wish I knew the secret to,getting over the pain faster.I will b glad when we all can say...we don't care :( hugs to you


----------



## Danie1stbaby

I agree,DEFINITELY file for divorce.That shows you are not playing and games.File for full custody too,time to live life.A broken heart has brakes around it,it will stop your life.How well do I know.....


----------



## beachgal

Sorry you are going through this :(
My last ex broke up with me was with a new girlfriend within a month, she was pregnant within 3 months and married within 5 months. All plastered on Facebook for our mutual friends to see. Best thing I ever did was block him and tell me friends to never speak of him again.
I understand your situation is different but I definitely do recommend blocking him to start. 
Good luck and remember you deserve only the best :)


----------



## ZombieQueen

Thanks ladies.. I've blocked him, his best friend/roommate who helps him lurk my page and told him to leave me, and his girlfriend. But his pictures show up from mutual friends.. I'm just so disgusted.. This girl is already sleeping in our old bed.. The one our daughter was conceived on.. Makes me sick. Spoke to him today and demanded he hurry up with the divorce, that I'm tired of fucking waiting and if he has time for cocktail parties and shopping with his girlfriend he better get his ass on this divorce. So he finally made an appointment for Friday. And he's already agreed to sign over full custody, both physical and legal. I have every intention of cutting him off until I'm no longer angry. It sounds cruel, but he doesn't contribute at all, didnt even bother sending his daughter a card for Christmas. So I won't be sending him pictures or speaking with him. I'm going to block his email address as soon as the divorce is done, I've already changed my number and if we need to talk I block my number before calling him. I may even cut ties with his family for a while. I don't want them reporting my life back to him. He can wallow in his own shit for a while. He had the nerve to tell me today that he thinks about me and how he could always trust me and he always knew I loved him. That he doesn't trust his new girlfriend and things between them aren't good. Which I'm sure is a lie to try to keep me around. Ain't falling for it. Fuck him. Fuck his bullshit. I'm not going to make any effort to let him be in his daughters life. He can so easily replace us and sign her over, he never has to see her again.


----------



## moomin_troll

Get rid of his Facebook! Don't look at his profile, ur only hurting urself.
U will get over him! It clearly won't be as quick as him but u will get there.
Splitting up is hard enough without then added a child to the mix.
But something I truly believe is ur not hurting over him, ur hurting over the life u thought ud have but now won't. And grieving over this will take time. 

I also believe we were all supposed to meet our fobs because out children are supposed to be born, and that doesn't always mean we are supposed to be with them.


----------



## Jennifurball

You are sounding much stronger. He doesn't deserve you both and I am inclined to believe things aren't perfect, you can't move on that quick and everything be a bed of roses, seems like a rebound thing.

Get rid of everyone who knows him and start afresh, that's what I did.


----------



## moomin_troll

Also if his family make an effort to see lo is not fair u cut them out. Maybe let them see lo without u being there, maybe ur mum instead? This is what I offered my inlaws as I can't stand them but its then who just refuse to see my boys


----------



## ZombieQueen

moomin_troll said:


> I also believe we were all supposed to meet our fobs because out children are supposed to be born, and that doesn't always mean we are supposed to be with them.

This, thank you for this. :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

It is something I truly believe. Knowin my husband he wasnt supposed to live a long life and cheated death several times before I met him. But I no our sons are supposed to be here for what ever reason. So we had our babies but he was supposed to die.
I'm pretty sure most of u would wish death on ur fobs haha 

U will be fine, Ofcourse it hurts now but nothing lasts forever


----------



## ZombieQueen

I'm so sad when I hear about your fob.. Most of us are here because of deadbeats and jerks.. But you were robbed of a good man :hugs::hugs:

I know I'll feel better someday.. Its so hard. especially since today is our two year wedding anniversary.. I know he has his girlfriend over.. I need to let it go.. I need to get over it.. But god.. Why does it have to hurt so much? I just want our divorce to be finalized by my birthday.. which is cutting it close!


----------



## moomin_troll

Hopefully it will be over soon for u so u can feel free from him.


----------



## Ceejay123

Owh bless you sweetheart, he's the one missing out. Sooner or later you'll find a guy that makes you wonder why you ever gave a damn about him! X


----------



## Jennifurball

moomin_troll said:


> I'm pretty sure most of u would wish death on ur fobs haha

:-k:-#


----------



## tiasmummy

no not death....my fob wrote on his status the other day he wants to get hit by a bus...i really did feel sorry for him, he definately must have deeper issues than i do.


----------



## BabyF3verr

I know it sucks hun but you can;t give him your energy anymore. It's not healthy for you or the baby. It will take time, all past relationships have a grieving process. It is best to forgive him and let it go. Move on and concentrate on YOUR miracle. Everything will be alright. :hugs:


----------



## ZombieQueen

Easy enough to say "just let it go and move on."

After everything I've been through, I feel I have the right to vent online when I have a spare moment. I tried to just forgive and let it go, but it just left things open for him to dick me around some more.


----------



## exoticsiren

Guys are dicks just like the one im w now... Idk if its just local boys but im over it lol. Block him forget him. Im sure u can and will find better


----------

